# Porn



## FrusteratedJoey (Jun 16, 2012)

I saw porn on the Wifes phone. My first reaction was anger...but I kept that to myself. That night, I took my phone to bed. When we both got into bed, I played her preference... Her reaction was not angry. In fact, apparently this was her"embarrassing secret"... The result, a very very nice share... And the result was amazing. Is it common for couples to watch porn together?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrusteratedJoey (Jun 16, 2012)

FrusteratedJoey said:


> I saw porn on the Wifes phone. My first reaction was anger...but I kept that to myself. That night, I took my phone to bed. When we both got into bed, I played her preference... Her reaction was not angry. In fact, apparently this was her"embarrassing secret"... The result, a very very nice share... And the result was amazing. Is it common for couples to watch porn together?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 By the way, I gave mo forwarning 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

FrusteratedJoey said:


> I saw porn on the Wifes phone. My first reaction was anger...but I kept that to myself. That night, I took my phone to bed. When we both got into bed, I played her preference... Her reaction was not angry. In fact, apparently this was her"embarrassing secret"... The result, a very very nice share... And the result was amazing. Is it common for couples to watch porn together?


Why did it get you upset when you first saw that she was watching porn?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

about 15 yrs ago I asked my wife if she would like to watch some porn and she said I guess if you want to. so I excitedly went down the local video store and rented some. came home and that night we had a drink and layed in bed and watched some. It was awakward and we just watched for a little while then we shut it off and had sex. but it just felt like awakward ...I mean what do you do as you watch it together ? I'm not joking Its a real question ...do you say and comment on the people like look at the ........on her/him? 

i know she knows I use it some times as I told her if she not going to meet my needs that I would use it but would prefer to have sex with her.

wonder if she watching behind my back is is just embarrassed to share?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I think it is common to watch porn together...but...i also think it depends on the persons comfort levels.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I've watched it with my wife before and agree there's an awkwardness to it. 

However I'm turned on just getting into bed and my wife gets turned on after just minutes of watching porn. So the awkwardness doesn't last very long.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

FrusteratedJoey said:


> I saw porn on the Wifes phone. My first reaction was anger...but I kept that to myself. That night, I took my phone to bed. When we both got into bed, I played her preference... Her reaction was not angry. In fact, apparently this was her"embarrassing secret"... The result, a very very nice share... And the result was amazing. Is it common for couples to watch porn together?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


O sure, make us all jealous.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

FrusteratedJoey said:


> Is it common for couples to watch porn together?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me & mine has been for the last 4 years...we enjoy it. In the beginning and most of our marriage I was sexually "inhibited" and we just didn't talk about sex... biggest blunder of our marriage.... 

A little porn has been some sweet spicing -for us. We rented it for a time..(we both enjoy the softer stuff, not the easiest to find, but I managed).... then this phase died down. 

For us...and we both feel the same....we save every orgasm for each other... it really is about our intimacy... but a little titillating porn is still enjoyable.


----------



## ChangingMe (Oct 3, 2012)

My H and I have occasionally watched porn together since we were engaged. It spices things up from time to time. He is almost the one to suggest it, but it gets me turned on too when we do it, and we usually end up having great sex during it.

I wouldn't want to watch it every time, but it can be fun once in a while.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Chilly--

Yea, we do point and laugh at porn. We point out bad acting, cottage cheese, bad boob jobs, other bad plastic surgery, bad dye jobs. 

Then we try for real porn (how it's made) if it's on. We either have sex or sleep. Depends on what time it is, and who has to be up soon-ish.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

I watch it with my boyfriend sometimes, but it's never really something that leads to sex, just something he has on while he masturbates. The stuff he watches usually just makes me laugh and causes me to create my own goofy narrative to the 'action'. He loves it when I join him, though.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Before my wife joined the convent we used to watch it together.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Nope, we don't watch together. We've done it once or twice, but that's it. My wife use to want to join in watching together, but I vetoed it. I'm not a frequent porn watcher, but when I do indulge it's total me time.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Your question made me think. It seems common in this forum for women to discover their husbands watching porn and being upset about it. I think if I were to find out my partner had been watching porn I would be turned on and want to know more about what she found exciting.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

MaritimeGuy said:


> Your question made me think. It seems common in this forum for women to discover their husbands watching porn and being upset about it. I think if I were to find out my partner had been watching porn I would be turned on and want to know more about what she found exciting.


:iagree:


----------



## purplepanther (Dec 5, 2012)

I watch it by myself sometimes and he watches it by himself sometimes but when we've watched it together it was awkward. When I'm with him, I want him looking at me.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

first time it was very awkward and she was all insecure thinking that all I was doing is fantasizing
about the woman in the film..recently I suggested it again and this time we both just made
fun of it..she could tell that I got a lil turned on which made her a wee bit jeleous, but she
said she would watch it again if I wanted to..
Wife prefers holywood sex in movies over the graphic stuff..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

The Mrs and I would sometimes watch it together. Funny but she actually enjoys watching the vids from the girl w/ girl category ?? I have nooo issue with watching these with her of course ahem ahem !?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

If my wifee wanted to watch some porn, toys, etc. and very shyly asked me one day, want to do this or watch that? I would be YESSSSSS, I would order what she wanted, buy toy(s), pleasure her in any way she wished!!! But as far as I know, she's not into any of that.

Plus if we watched some porn together, she would see all the hot model women having awesome sex and that would not be great for her low sex drive and self esteem because of her weight.......I honestly doubt that would turn her on when she changed the tv channel if there's hot model women and I'm looking.


----------

